# Pineview Smallies



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a few buddies coming up this weekend that want to go try the smallies at Pineview. I've fished for them regularly at Pineview pre-spawn and during the spawn but never this late in the year. How do you target them with as low as the water is? I'm assuming your typical points, ledges, and drop-offs with plastics and cranks would produce, is there anything else to consider or try? We will have access to a boat so we can cover some water.

With this storm front rolling through and low water conditions I'm out of my element quite a bit. Any advice or tips would be much appreciated. Feel free to PM.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

*Fall Fishing.*

I've had good success with the shaky head rig this fall: http://www.krakenbass.com/shaky-head-rig/

Lately I've been rigging them up with a green pumpkin KVD strike king finesse worm http://www.amazon.com/Strike-King-Finesse-Header-Red-6-5-Inch/dp/B0043F52N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380540892&sr=8-2&keywords=strike+king+finesse+worm

I've found that the bass behave a lot the same in the fall as they do in the spring. Water temperature is key. If you can find the warmer water, all the bait fish and crawdads tend to hang around in the warmer water areas. I've found them super shallow in the fall chasing bait, just like in the spring. Good luck!


----------

